# few quick questions on diet (wanna start asap)



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

So heres how it will look starting from monday.. Please let me know if theres anything else i should change or consider please  .

Thank you for the advice so far!

The parts with question marks are the parts that im struggling with or confused.

Also will this still be under £50 for 6 days worth ?

Sorry to be a pain :crying:

meal1- 2 whole eggs, 2/3 slice wm bread.

50g protein power or shall i leave that out ?

Meal 1- 2 scrambled eggs, 50g protein & milk

meal 2- 75-100g rice, 100g turkey?, veg, olive oil

meal 3- Pasta With Tesco Chunky Vegetable Pasta Sauce 500G with chicken ?

preWO- banana, 30g whey banana protein shake, 50g oats, whole earth peanut butter

PWO- Banana. 30g protein powder & milk, 50g oats, whole earth peanut butter

meal4- 300g sweet potato, 200g mince burger, veg

meal5- Chicken sandwich, 2 Table Spoons of whole earth Peanut Butter, & handful of mixed nuts

meal6- cottage cheese on crackers with onion Mixed in,on rice cakes


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U haven't put ur goals or ur stats. And you also want people to price check for u aswell lol funny


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Also not having to work the macros out for you would be nice too


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

fatstuff said:


> Also not having to work the macros out for you would be nice too


goals : Build muscle.

Stats: 5ft 8, 9 and a half stone. About 10% bf

Not sure what macros are mate ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

danC said:


> goals : Build muscle.
> 
> Stats: 5ft 8, 9 and a half stone. About 10% bf
> 
> Not sure what macros are mate ?


Protein carbs and fat mate


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

fatstuff said:


> Protein carbs and fat mate


Shall i add them up from tesco.com or is there an easier way to do so mate ?.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah there's myfitnesspal or fitday. U can just input them in


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

fatstuff said:


> Yeah there's myfitnesspal or fitday. U can just input them in


Thank You mate will have a look on there now and get adding up. When ive added them Up will u let me know if theres too much or too little please ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

this'll help

http://michaelandkendra.com/PhysiqueFX/bmr.htm


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I will pm.you when l get to.my laptop mate.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry we seem like were being a bit mean, but it will help you in the long run. We are supplying you with the tools to create your diet plan to suit yourself. It will be invaluable in the long run if your serious. If you get stuck just ask. I would be able to help more if I was at home and not on my phone.


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

Milky said:


> I will pm.you when l get to.my laptop mate.


Thanks mate


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

fatstuff said:


> Sorry we seem like were being a bit mean, but it will help you in the long run. We are supplying you with the tools to create your diet plan to suit yourself. It will be invaluable in the long run if your serious. If you get stuck just ask. I would be able to help more if I was at home and not on my phone.


oh no its fine, Ive just come back on comp so ill get cracking on with the macro and post asap


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

fatstuff said:


> Sorry we seem like were being a bit mean, but it will help you in the long run. We are supplying you with the tools to create your diet plan to suit yourself. It will be invaluable in the long run if your serious. If you get stuck just ask. I would be able to help more if I was at home and not on my phone.


When ive done it should i add it all up then post on here ?. sorry to be a pain


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

danC said:


> When ive done it should i add it all up then post on here ?. sorry to be a pain


Yes then we can see your Macros


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

With all due respect l cant work out macro's etc for sh*t.....

I know what tweeks l need to make dietry to make a change but surely unless you compete or have trained for yrs how can you work out what macro's you need etc for it to be effective ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BOTTOM LINE MATE...

Your 9 stone, hardly fu*king obese lets face it, so you want to pile on the muscle so you eat and you eat clean.

Your diet looks pretty good IMO but if you want to save a few quid here and there use pasta, rice and jacket pots for your carb sources, turkey, eggs and lean mince for your protein.

If you want to look like a 13 stone bodybuilder then you eat like one.

Not being disrespectful to the other guys but all this scientific sh*te gets right on my nipple end. Sure if he's a hardened trainer or looking to compete but he's a 9 stone newbie, who gives a fu*k what his macro's are so why mash his head with it ??


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

Nocarbs said:


> Yes then we can see your Macros


Total:

Protein: 274g Please note 100g from 3 shakes

carbs: 367.7g

Fats: 110.2g

The only thing i havent added into that is skimmed milk as im not sure how much ill be using in each of my 3 shakes.

When you let me know if its all good, Can you let me know how these macros are used please, so i can do it myself in the future hopefully


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

Milky said:


> BOTTOM LINE MATE...
> 
> Your 9 stone, hardly fu*king obese lets face it, so you want to pile on the muscle so you eat and you eat clean.
> 
> ...


Thank you mate, will defo be looking to save money here and there. im more like a rake instead of obese lol. how long have you been trying ?. hope you dont mind, Ive friend requested you


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> BOTTOM LINE MATE...
> 
> Your 9 stone, hardly fu*king obese lets face it, so you want to pile on the muscle so you eat and you eat clean.
> 
> ...


With all due respect mate, he is already eating clean he doesnt need to be told that, he is asking for advice and i presumed (forgive me if im wrong) he wanted to know if he was eating enough for muscle growth and I thought knowing his macros and his weight etc that we can say wether he is on the right track or not, to maybe set his mind at ease!


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

fatstuff said:


> With all due respect mate, he is already eating clean he doesnt need to be told that, he is asking for advice and i presumed (forgive me if im wrong) he wanted to know if he was eating enough for muscle growth and I thought knowing his macros and his weight etc that we can say wether he is on the right track or not, to maybe set his mind at ease!


ive posted it matey  .

How much do u spend on protein powder a month ?. Looks like 100g a day might cost me a bit..


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

danC said:


> Total:
> 
> Protein: 274g Please note 100g from 3 shakes
> 
> ...


looks ok just over 3000kcal so you should bulk on that weight + the milk adds a few more grams of protein.

its all about tweeking your diet as you go/grow if you do this diet and think your putting on to much fat maybe lewer the carbs abit or do abit more cardio.

if you stop putting on weight up your levels of food your eating i.e. add about 300-500kcal to your diet at a time and you will carry on bulking again

everyone different some can eat loads of carbs some cant ect


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

danC said:


> ive posted it matey  .
> 
> How much do u spend on protein powder a month ?. Looks like 100g a day might cost me a bit..


£40 a month (5kg) will last me a month easy mate...fish about here for it, some good deals from the sponsors


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> BOTTOM LINE MATE...
> 
> Your 9 stone, hardly fu*king obese lets face it, so you want to pile on the muscle so you eat and you eat clean.
> 
> ...


The scientific ****e is what works though and we all know this.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nocarbs said:


> The scientific ****e is what works though and we all know this.


What for everyone ?

The same maths / equations / diets work for EVERYONE ?

Like l said he is 9 stone so IMO he can eat pretty much what he wants as long as he eats plenty of it.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

danC said:


> Total:
> 
> Protein: 274g Please note 100g from 3 shakes
> 
> ...


damn...thts pushing 3200cals, good effort. maybe abit much for 9stone lol but stick with it...dont worry what macros it is (prob close to 40/30/30 carb/pro/fat ) aslong as ur training hard and getting ur 8 hours in id say ur spot on imo bud..

good luck :thumb:


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> What for everyone ?
> 
> The same maths / equations / diets work for EVERYONE ?
> 
> Like l said he is 9 stone so IMO he can eat pretty much what he wants as long as he eats plenty of it.


Didnt say the same diet, the same maths etc etc, But its important to get this right, I dont compete and have no intention of competing but Eating correctly and knowing what im eating and by how much is important to me depending on my goal.

Dont want to over eat by hundreds of calories if im cutting, and vice versa, wouldnt want to eat less than I need to.

So in my mind, if its going to be done correctly and you intend on dedicating yourself to a fixed diet and gruelling gym plan, then dont do it half cock


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

u will definitely grow on that mate, if you start putting fat on, just dial back the carbs a bit. simples


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

eat and you will defo grow - below is what I used to look like and now

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/146483-18-month-ecto-transformation.html


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

1adf1 said:


> looks ok just over 3000kcal so you should bulk on that weight + the milk adds a few more grams of protein.
> 
> its all about tweeking your diet as you go/grow if you do this diet and think your putting on to much fat maybe lewer the carbs abit or do abit more cardio.
> 
> ...


How do you work out calories from the macros ?(just so i know for furture)


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> £40 a month (5kg) will last me a month easy mate...fish about here for it, some good deals from the sponsors


Mine should work out 2.6kg of protein powder a month. Know anywhere i can get it reasonably priced or cheap ?

Thanks mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> eat and you will defo grow - below is what I used to look like and now
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/146483-18-month-ecto-transformation.html


i hope the pic on the left is the after mate lol....if so good effort :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

danC said:


> Mine should work out 2.6kg of protein powder a month. Know anywhere i can get it reasonably priced or cheap ?
> 
> Thanks mate


myprotein, ukcheapsuppliments etc etc....cheack out the sponsors section on here for a discount


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i hope the pic on the left is the after mate lol....if so good effort :thumbup1:


Well of course it is lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nocarbs said:


> eat and you will defo grow - below is what I used to look like and now
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/146483-18-month-ecto-transformation.html


So thats not you in your Avi ?

I should neg you for deceit !


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> So thats not you in your Avi ?
> 
> I should neg you for deceit !


LOL no dude thats mariusz pudzianowski lol, come on Milky


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nocarbs said:


> LOL no dude thats mariusz pudzianowski lol, come on Milky


Who is she ?


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> Who is she ?


Your being Sarcastic arent you


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nocarbs said:


> Your being Sarcastic arent you


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


LOL good, everyone knows hes been worlds strongest man surely


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

Any chance some of you guys could check out my workout thread ??

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/147062-okay-bulking.html


----------

